# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Μπαταρία backup για το shack

## Γαληνίτης

Παρουσιάζω μια πολύ απλή κατασκευή, για εναλλακτική τροφοδοσία με μπαταρίες στο shack.
Πρόκειται για ένα κουτάκι με 2 μπόρνες τροφοδοτικού, κόκκινη και μαύρη, που συνδέονται με 2 χοντρά καλώδια μήκους 1.30 μ σε 2 κροκοδειλάκια. Στο κόκκινο κροκοδειλάκι παρεμβάλλεται ασφάλεια 30Α. Τα κροκοδειλακια συνδέονται στους πόλους μιας μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου. Χρησιμοποίησα 2 στεγανές μπαταρίες Calcium maintenance free 12 V/45 AH παράλληλα.
Σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος, αποσυνδέουμε τον πομποδέκτη από το τροφοδοτικό και τον συνδέουμε στιο κουτάκι. Για φόρτιση χρησιμοποιούμε φορτιστή, αφού αποσυνδέσουμε τον πομποδέκτη. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78945

----------


## ILIAS GR

τι είναι το shack;

----------


## selectronic

Ξέχασες την ασφάλεια στο σχέδιο του κυκλώματος !!!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ξέχασες την ασφάλεια στο σχέδιο του κυκλώματος !!!



Σωστή παρατήρηση! Μου ξέφυγε και το αφαιρώ. Η ασφάλεια είναι απαραίτητη, άλλωστε αναφέρεται στο κείμενο και φαίνεται στις φωτο.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... τι είναι το shack;



Shack (amateur radio shack) είναι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνικός σταθμός. H "καλύβα" (δωμάτιο, σοφίτα, γωνιά κλπ) με τα μηχανήματα, εργαλεία κλπ.

----------


## genesis

Κώστα, όταν αυτές οι μπαταρίες χρειαστούν αντικατάσταση προτίμησε να τις αντικαταστήσεις με μπαταρίες (ή μία μόνο με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα) που να έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε βαθιές εκφορτίσεις.
Οι μπαταρίες για UPS είναι σαφώς προτιμότερες και σχετικά φθηνές.

Στην σύνδεση στις μπαταρίες (εφόσον είναι 2) βάλε το (+) στην μία μπαταρία και το (-) στην άλλη ("διαγώνια" σύνδεση) ώστε να υπάρχει συμμετρία στην καλωδίωση.
Κάνε το ίδιο και για την φόρτιση τους. Μπορεί να μην φαίνεται σημαντικό αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου δημιουργείται πρόβλημα ανισορροπίας στο επίπεδο φόρτισης των μπαταριών.

Επίσης, το όλο σύστημα θα μπορούσε να λειτουργεί αυτόματα. Η τροφοδοσία των πομποδεκτών μπορεί να γίνεται απ' ευθείας από τις μπαταρίες και παράλληλα να υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο το τροφοδοτικό το οποίο θα πρέπει να είναι σταθεροποιημένο στην τάση float που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής των μπαταριών (συνήθως 13,1 - 13,3V).
Σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος η τροφοδοσία των ασυρμάτων θα είναι αδιάλειπτη.
Εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό έχει περιοριστή ρεύματος, θα είναι αυτόματη και η επαναφόρτιση όταν επανέλθει η παροχή και το όλο σύστημα θα λειτουργεί ως on-line UPS για DC.
Εννοείται ότι οι ασφάλειες είναι απαραίτητες όταν εμπλέκονται μπαταρίες!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα, όταν αυτές οι μπαταρίες χρειαστούν αντικατάσταση προτίμησε να τις αντικαταστήσεις με μπαταρίες (ή μία μόνο με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα) που να έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε βαθιές εκφορτίσεις.
> Οι μπαταρίες για UPS είναι σαφώς προτιμότερες και σχετικά φθηνές.
> 
> Στην σύνδεση στις μπαταρίες (εφόσον είναι 2) βάλε το (+) στην μία μπαταρία και το (-) στην άλλη ("διαγώνια" σύνδεση) ώστε να υπάρχει συμμετρία στην καλωδίωση.
> Κάνε το ίδιο και για την φόρτιση τους. Μπορεί να μην φαίνεται σημαντικό αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου δημιουργείται πρόβλημα ανισορροπίας στο επίπεδο φόρτισης των μπαταριών.
> 
> Επίσης, το όλο σύστημα θα μπορούσε να λειτουργεί αυτόματα. Η τροφοδοσία των πομποδεκτών μπορεί να γίνεται απ' ευθείας από τις μπαταρίες και παράλληλα να υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο το τροφοδοτικό το οποίο θα πρέπει να είναι σταθεροποιημένο στην τάση float που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής των μπαταριών (συνήθως 13,1 - 13,3V).
> Σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος η τροφοδοσία των ασυρμάτων θα είναι αδιάλειπτη.
> Εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό έχει περιοριστή ρεύματος, θα είναι αυτόματη και η επαναφόρτιση όταν επανέλθει η παροχή και το όλο σύστημα θα λειτουργεί ως on-line UPS για DC.
> Εννοείται ότι οι ασφάλειες είναι απαραίτητες όταν εμπλέκονται μπαταρίες!



Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ και συμφωνώ με όλα όσα γράφεις, είναι σωστά και εν πολλοίς γνωστά. Ήθελα όμως μια πιο απλή και γρήγορη λύση, με υλικά που ήδη είχα στο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό "μπαούλο". Για απλή "μεταφορά" των πόλων της μπαταρίας από το δάπεδο πάνω στον πάγκο και κοντά στον πομποδέκτη και με δυνατότητα εύκολης και γρήγορης σύνδεσης και αποσύνδεσης. Χρησιμοποίησα αυτές τις 2 μπαταρίες γιατί τις είχα ήδη (από το αυτοκίνητο το δικό μου και του γιού μου). Εννοείται πως όταν χρειαστούν αντικατάσταση θα βάλω μία καινούρια, βαθιάς εκφόρτισης. Τη συμβουλή για "διαγώνια" σύνδεση την εφάρμοσα πανεύκολα, μεταθέτοντας το κόκκινο κροκοδειλάκι από το + της μιας μπαταρίας στην άλλη.

----------


## antonis_p

> τι είναι το shack;



Στην γλώσσα των ραδιοερασιτεχνών, shack είναι το δωμάτιο του ασυρμάτου, εκεί που βρίσκεται ο indoor ραδιοερασιτεχνικός εξοπλισμός.
Για τους υπόλοιπους το shack είναι το παράπηγμα, το αχούρι που τελικά και το ραδιοερασιτεχνικό δωμάτιο ασυρμάτου (radio room), συνήθως αχούρι είναι  :Smile: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shack

----------


## nick1974

οσον αφορα τη φιλοσοφια της συγκεκριμενης πατεντας, η emergency τροφοδοτηση συσκευων με μπαταριες ειναι παλια οσο τα ηλεκτρονικα, κι υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτεροι τροποι απο κροκοδειλακια.
(παλια επειδη οι συσκευες ηταν με λυχνιες και θελαν τασεις γινοταν με μοαταριες και inverters φτιαγμενα με κατι εξαρτηματα σα ρελε -νομιζω σε κενο- που ετριζε -και το λεγαν δονητη... χωρις πλακα αυτο ηταν το ονομα του- και μετασχηματιστες, επειτα με κανονικα inverters με τρανζιστορ, επειτα που τα 12/24/48 καθιερωθηκαν ως στανταροποιημενες τασεις αρχικα χρησιμοποιουταν μεταγωγη με ρελε, επειτα με γρηγορες διοδους και τελος εχουμε κυκλωματα ειτε με διοδους ειτε με μοσφετ, και αρκετα αλλα πχ με triac για ac κτλ)
Παντως η πιο απλη, φθηνη και πολυφορεμενη λυση ακομα και σε σοβαρες εφαρμογες ειναι η μεταγωγη με διοδους

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... η emergency τροφοδοτηση συσκευων με μπαταριες ειναι παλια οσο τα ηλεκτρονικα, κι υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτεροι τροποι απο κροκοδειλακια...
> Παντως η πιο απλη, φθηνη και πολυφορεμενη λυση ακομα και σε σοβαρες εφαρμογες ειναι η μεταγωγη με διοδους...



-Ποιός καλύτερος τρόπος υπάρχει για γρήγορη, άμεση, manual σύνδεση και αποσύνδεση με τους πόλους της μπαταρίας; 
-Η μεταγωγή με διόδους προυποθέτει μόνιμη σύνδεση με τη μπαταρία και επίσης μόνιμη ρύθμιση της τάσης του τροφοδοτικού πάνω από τα 13.8V, που είναι η στάνταρντ τιμή για την τροφοδοσία των πομποδεκτών. Οι δίοδοι όταν άγουν προκαλούν πτώση τάσης 0.7V. 
Για διάφορους λόγους δεν επιθυμούσα μόνιμη σύνδεση της μπαταρίας και αυτόματη μεταγωγή.

----------


## selectronic

Μιας και διαγράφτηκαν κάποια σχόλια, να εκφράσω την άποψή μου ξανά, χωρίς ειρωνεία και όχι με κακό σκοπό.
Το παρακάτω δεν είναι προσωπική επίθεση σε κάποιο μέλος! 
H κριτική είτε σε κάποια κατασκευή μέλους ή στο τι θεωρείτε "ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή", είναι πάντα με σκοπό την βελτίωση (της κατασκευής ή του site).

*Η ταπεινή και εντελώς υποκειμενική μου άποψη είναι ότι η "κατασκευή"* αυτή είναι ένα χαστούκι σε σχεδόν όσες άλλες υπάρχουν στο thread "πρόχειρες κατασκευές", που έμειναν εκτός των "ολοκληρωμένων" γιατί δεν ήταν σε κουτί ή φτιάχτηκαν σε διάτρητη χωρίς σχέδιο PCB κτλ.*

*νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό επιχείρημα για τα εισαγωγικά ότι μιλάμε για ένα καλώδιο με ακροδέκτες στις άκρες του.


ΥΓ
Και το #3 ειρωνικά το έγραψα, το λέω για να υπάρχει πλήρης διαφάνεια!

----------


## kioan

Ο διαχωρισμός που υπάρχει στο site μας επιτρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στις εξής 2 επιλογές:


Κοινότητα: Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών
Παρουσιάστε τις φωτογραφίες και τα σχέδια των κατασκευών σας.Κοινότητα: Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών
Πρόχειρες κατασκευές χωρίς σχεδιαγράμματα και πολλές αναλύσεις.

Με βάσει αυτό πορευόμαστε και αναλόγως μετακινούμε θέματα στις αντίστοιχες ενότητες αν χρειάζεται.



Επίσης στην κορυφή του κάθε θέματος όταν το διαβάζετε, υπάρχει ένα μενού που γράφει "Αξιολογήστε αυτό το θέμα" από το οποίο μπορείτε να ψηφίζετε αυτά που σας αρέσουν.

----------

Γαληνίτης (27-09-19), 

mikemtb (26-09-19)

----------

